# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  They skied A basin today....

## MIke R

and I was told it was a blast....


damn

----------


## rc3175

It was a perfect morning!  Never cooled down enough to harden up over night.  The Summit Daily said they had 4,000 skiers yesterday!

----------


## MIke R

yeah...yeah,...yeah..I know some of the 4000 who were there

here is some salt..go ahead..rub it right in....LOL

----------


## andynap

Be greatful where you are- many would like to be there

----------


## MIke R

I am....trust me...I am well aware how lucky I am

but I would like to be there as well!!!!

----------


## sbhlvr

> I am....trust me...I am well aware how lucky I am
> 
> but I would like to be there as well!!!!



just like I wish I was on SBH..but can't wait for tomorrow night.

I did hear that report..amazing

----------


## MIke R

I would rather be at A Basin skiing on the 4th than SBH for sure ..very easy call for me...but thats me...

SBH wont be on my  thought radar til  March 

wanna do Beachcomber lunch tomorrow?

----------


## MIke R

BTW not only were they open for skiing...but the did 4000 skiers for the weekend...thats a great skier visit number for the middle of winter!!!!

----------


## MIke R

how can this NOT be cool?????

from A Basin this weekend

----------


## Rosemary

Fun, fun, fun!

----------


## MIke R

> Fun, fun, fun!




you got that right....I had the pleasure of doing this when I was out there one summer right before I came to the Cape


more images from 4th of July skiing in America:

----------


## Petri

Is it always open during the summer?

This is one of the (or the) best summer skiing places in Europe:
http://www.visitnorway.com/en/Product/?pid=95563 

A friend was skiing there just last week.  He has skied in 20 countries this year :)   The same guy did the 46,000 km ski trip last August, all the way from Helsinki to ski in Chile and New Zealand.

----------


## MIke R

no...typically it closes mid  June.....they have to have a 400-500 inch winter at least to be able to keep going for the 4th of July

----------


## MIke R

the only mountains which can stay open all year in the USA are Mt Hood and Bachelor in Oregon..Colorado is usually a 9 month ski season

----------


## Petri

Ok..  I just noticed that Stryn Summer Ski is also now closed for the season.

----------


## Petri

The friend just added 21st country to the list this season: India.

 

 

 

 

He is dedicated to skiing :)

----------


## MIke R

I dont know man..doesn't look very appealing to me....certainly wouldn't do that on my good skis....LOL

----------


## MIke R

39 degrees and flurries at the top of A Basin today......they are starting to get excited

----------


## rc3175

They are moving the snow guns out.  It won't be long now!

----------


## MIke R

I know....I got the email and the Facebook post....

yep..this is about right timing......when I had my shop in Copper, I used to be able to take runs  at the top when the race teams were practicing in  September before the mountain opened to the public

----------


## Petri

Another day, another continent..

----------


## rc3175

They started the guns today!!  Heard they are going to try for the 21st.

----------


## MIke R

yeah I heard.....thats great!

----------


## rc3175

Abasin will open tomorrow!!

----------


## MIke R

yeah I know...I got the email too....

good for you

sucks to be me.....LOL

enjoy!!!

cant believe Wolf Creek beat em to the punch

----------


## MIke R

photo is from today

----------

